# Site Manager Gregg calls for a Truce in this Forum: please read



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hello All,

I have spent some time this week reading the various threads in this forum, and I am concerned regarding the atmosphere in here.

I would like to call a truce in here when it comes to shills, and shill-calling. I think there has been some recent efforts made to move on from experiences of the past, and I think that is a worthy endeavor. 

I created this forum to give cycling enthusiasts, and in particular, Motobecane and Mercier owners, a place to post about their favorite brand and something that we all love....bikes!

So, let's all bury the hatchet and move on from trangressions of the past, and try to build a more healthy environment here.

This is not to say that it's a "free-for-all" now. Any concerns or complaints about posts or threads in here should please be sent to me directly either via PM or email.

Thanks for your understanding and support.

-gregg, Site Manager 
[email protected]


----------



## SPDu4ea (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you. Is there any way we can clean it up and start over? In particular, the thread meant for photos.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

stainofmind said:


> Thank you. Is there any way we can clean it up and start over? In particular, the thread meant for photos.


Good point. I will rename that thread with something more accurate, and any of you should feel free to please restart a new thread with such a title.

-g


----------

